
Why I avoid Prometheus+Grafana and choose Netdata for simple server monitoring - FooBarWidget
https://www.joyfulbikeshedding.com/blog/2018-03-22-netdata-simple-server-monitoring.html
======
stephenr
I’m curious why Zabbix wasn’t a contender here? Maybe still too much
configuring for what OP wanted?

~~~
dozzie
> I’m curious why Zabbix wasn’t a contender here?

Probably because it's a configuration pig, similarly to Prometheus or Grafana.
Netdata doesn't require you to decide about anything, so it's just "apt-grept-
gzipt kernelcompil netdata" and you're done (and from what I've seen, Netdata
doesn't _allow_ you to decide, either).

